

What U.S. Really Did To Us Iranian developers. - arash_milani
https://medium.com/p/ac1b0ee5b621

======
BigTuna
Author seems to be very confused about what democracy is. Misguided as the
sanctions are, they weren't established arbitrarily. To wit, if you insist on
framing this as America bringing democracy to Iran, then consider it our thank
you for the embassy takeover.

------
cordite
It seems our government is really paranoid about this stuff.

For school, when buying a Texas Instruments launch pad, I had to go through
ridiculous processes to get the micro controller.

